# Help and advice on camera choice



## lotti (Nov 20, 2008)

Hopefully this is in the right section and someone might be able to help me out.
I'm looking for a camera for my sons 13th birthday, don't want to spend much more than £400, he'll use it primarily for motorsport events and car shows.
Currently he uses a £150 point and shoot digital camera and he's looking for something that will allow him to think a little more and experiment with different lenses etc. 

Any advice would be much appreciated, his birthday's on the 12th.

Thanks in advance, Mark.


----------



## Rilla (Apr 5, 2009)

canon all day long, best range of lenses, best cameras. The nikon are good, but im a canon lover. i know this will cause an argument but I think canon blow nikon out the water in 90% of areas. My 2p's worth.

A good choice for his 'first' dsl would be the 1000d, you will have some money left to get another lens too out of 400 if you shop around.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Rilla said:


> *Nikon* all day long, best range of lenses, best cameras. The *Canon* are good, but im a *Nikon* lover. i know this will cause an argument but I think *Nikon* blow *Canon* out the water in 90% of areas. My 2p's worth.
> 
> A good choice for his 'first' dsl would be the *D60*, you will have some money left to get another lens too out of 400 if you shop around.


Edited for accuracy


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Edited for accuracy


:lol:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

canon! 

rather than entry level stuff, get a second hand EOS 30D £350-£400 , a much better camera than the entry levels


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Seriously, take him to a shop and let him handle a few. He'll let you know what he likes:thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Rilla said:


> canon all day long, best range of lenses, best cameras. The nikon are good, but im a canon lover. i know this will cause an argument but I think canon blow nikon out the water in 90% of areas. My 2p's worth.
> 
> A good choice for his 'first' dsl would be the 1000d, you will have some money left to get another lens too out of 400 if you shop around.


EDIT!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

For what it's worth i have a Nikon D40 which is a brilliant learning camera (My first DSLR too).

Drew (buckas) is right in that if you buy second hand you will get more for your money though.

As it is your son's first SLR, a simpler one may be better. 

Canon, Nikon whatever. Doesn't matter what it is until you learn how to use it. Once you know how to use it and what features he wants/needs, he can make up his own mind over which one to buy next.

Bear in mind for Motorsport you will need a longer lens than the usual kit 18-55mm. So look out for a deal with a 55-200mm lens thrown in.


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

Gary-360 said:


> ****!


bit harsh


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> For what it's worth i have a Nikon D40 which is a brilliant learning camera (My first DSLR too).
> 
> Drew (buckas) is right in that if you buy second hand you will get more for your money though.
> 
> ...


i got a D40 with the 18-55 and 55-200 lenses (non VR i add) for £360 from argos.... not sure if that deal is still active, it was about 2months ago....

i love it to be honest, and i've only used 'Auto' mode :lol: all pics have been of moving & stationary cars..... with varied results, but that's down to user 'experimentation' (read 'error'), but as a tend to take a dozen shots rather than the one, i always end up with a few decent ones.....


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Dave^ said:


> bit harsh


Not really, it pi$$es me off this Nikon V's Canon crap. They're both leaders with great kit, I'm 100% Nikon and will obviously always vote for what I use/know but there's no point slagging off the other party, it really annoys me!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Just to add. You better buget another £600 for a camera of your own. Once the boy has one and you see the results, you are going to have to get one too.

:lol::lol:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Gary-360 said:


> ****!


Make that the last time please Gary!! Regardless of how someone else might have a difference of opinion or how it aggravates you, I'm sure you can find better ways of expressing your point than that, and you know we don't look kindly on posts like this.

Right, chaps, as you were....


----------



## Rilla (Apr 5, 2009)

I didnt slag nikon off, just my opinion as i stated. I have used both canon and nikon and canon wins hands down for me and the photography I do. 

Personal opinion is the key part of what i said. If you dont have anything nice to say then stfu!

*edit*
Sorry if my retort offends you pit viper, but Im not one to hold back when I am abused in such a manner.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Well lets draw a line under it here both of you shall we, please?

I don't want to see any more posts other than topic related from this point onwards, and anyone who does, then let's just say I'll not be best pleased


----------



## Rilla (Apr 5, 2009)

more than acceptable to me viper. Once again, sorry if my retort offended you.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Geeez, must be the weather making everyone cranky.:lol:As said, best getting the kid to handle both and others, see what he likes. We're all different after all and thank god for that


----------



## ay4alex (Apr 15, 2009)

agreed. canon vs nikon arguments are just plain silly:thumb:

Nikon d60 18-55 + 55-200 for my money. love mine, and it can take some pretty impressive shots. I'm a D3 user, with a wide array of lenses, but the d60 still has a good point and shoot ability.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm hopefully getting my first DSLR at the end of the week. A D40, 'A' grade, I have read a lot about it and decided on this one, great write ups for what I will be using it for and a bit more to practice with.
Getting it for £230 from a store near me. Still with Nikon 2 year warranty.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I am also looking to break into the DSLR market somtime soon hopefully, I am being pulled toward the nikon D60 but at the same time am also giving the sony a300 some thought too, Jessops are doing the sony for 299 at the mo. Argos are still doing the d40 with an extra lens for just over 350 so I'm also tempted by that with having the extra lens, but would like something with live view. It's a tough choice and I think getting out there and handling the cameras is the way to go, as I've never held anything more than a compact and from previous threads it would seem how it feels in your hand also comes into play.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Rilla said:


> more than acceptable to me viper. Once again, sorry if my retort offended you.


Please accept my apology for the previous remark mate; heat of the moment keyboard warrior moment.
If anyone else was offended, please also accept my apologies.

:Group Hug:

Gary


----------



## Rilla (Apr 5, 2009)

the sony is a capable camera, only down side is compatibility of lenses from other makers, though this is improving with time.


----------



## Rilla (Apr 5, 2009)

np Gary, water under the bridge.


----------



## lotti (Nov 20, 2008)

*Camera sourced, many thanks*

Decided to go for the Canon folks, all your advice very much appreciated.

Cheers, Mark


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

You're spoiling the lad. This done me a treat at the same age.


----------

